# MYRICKS WORKOUT



## MYRICK (Jan 1, 2004)

MON  CHEST
TUES BACK
WED  LEGS
THUR SHOULDERS
FRI    ARMS 

ABS EOD

PRETTY BASIC BUT WORKS FOR ME


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 1, 2004)

That's pretty similar to mine.

Sat - Chest
Sun - Back
Mon - Legs
Tues - Arms
Wed - Shoulders


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

PRETTY CLOSE I WORK MY SHOULDERS AHEAD OF ARMS BEAUSE MY TRI'S ARE SO TRASHED AFTER A WORKOUT ITS USUALLY SUNDAY B4 I CAN DO ANYTHING THAT INVOLVES EXTENDING MY ARMS. MY TRI'S ARE PROB MY STRONGEST BODYPART THO ITS BAD THAT I CAN CLOSE GRIP 100LBS MORE THAN I CAN FLAT BENCH


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

I do 6 on i off 

day 1: chest-front delts-lateral delts- double calves on leg sled- abs

day 2:   Lat pulls-  wide grip t-bar (underhand& overhand)- rear delt fly's- single calves on sled-abs

day 3 : Front lat pulls- low pulls- inner grip t-bar- freestyle shrugs- rev shrugs on smith- dumbell shrugs( 3 drop sets to failure)- seated double calves-abs

day 4 : Deadlifts- thats all

day 5: Double leg ext- freestyle squats- leg press (alternating with leverage squats every other time)  unilateral leg press- single ext- Tri pressdown- close grip press- skull crushers- rope press- single seated calf raise -abs

day 6: Double leg curls- str8 leg deads- good mornings- single leg curls- barbell curls-incline curls-hammer curls- e-z bar curls- 2 sets rope curls to failure- forearm curls (barbell) rev forearm curls on crossover.

Day 7: beer-beer-beer-tequilla-beer-beer-tequilla ( repeat 5 times) pass out for 15 hrs  :blink:


----------

